# What's on (TV station) this evening?



## Encolpius

Was gibt es auf PRO7 heute Abend?     (????)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Toadie

Ich finde nur ein Problem im Satz.

Ich glaube, es wäre richtig, wenn du sagst:
"Was gibt es *in* PRO7 heute Abend?"

Und auch richtig wäre:
"Was *läuft* heute Abend in PRO7?"


----------



## elroy

_In _is not the right preposition, Toadie.  It's _auf_.  _Laufen_, however, is correct and idiomatic; I don't think you can use _es gibt_.

_Was läuft heute abend/Abend auf PRO7?

_(Please let's not discuss the spelling of _abend/Abend_ in this thread.)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

That's not so easy to answer as it might seem. You would say _in der ARD_ and _im ZDF_ but _auf PRO7_ and _auf SAT1_. The reason is that both ARD and ZDF (both public broadcasting companies and until cable and sattelite became popular the only Germany-wide TV channels) are abreviations, which affects the choice of the preposition to use (_ARD_ means _Arbeitsgemeinschaft der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten der Bundesrepublik Deutschland_ and _ZDF_ _Zweites Deutsches Fernsehen_). Whereas _PRO7_ and _SAT1 _are just brand names with no particular meaning and hence the different preposition. The same goes for example for MTV, VIVA or ARTE.


----------



## Encolpius

Sehr interessante Antworten.
Persönlich finde ich *Was läuft heute Abend auf PRO7* viel sympatetischer. Und weil ich fast immer nur PRO7 ansehe, es hat mir nicht eingefallen, man auch in benutzen kann. 
Kann ich noch eine Frage haben? 
*Was läuft heute im Kino? *
Ist das auch richtig? Oder gibt es andere Alternativen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## martintschik

Mein Sprachgebrauch stimmt genau mit dem von Piotr_WRF überein. Allerdings ist z.B. "läuft auf ARD" im Internet sehr leicht zu belegen (für "läuft im PRO7" dagegen fand ich weniger als 10 Treffer). Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die *Tendenz* besteht, "auf" generell für alle Fernsehsender zu verwenden. (Vielleicht verschwinden in Zukunft Ausdrücke wie "in der ARD" als 'Sonderfälle' aus dem Sprachgebrauch.) Jedenfalls finde ich es in Ordnung, wenn Fremdsprachige einfach lernen: "laufen auf" + Fernsehsender (ohne Artikel).


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> _Was läuft heute abend/Abend auf PRO7?_


This I think would be the most unmarked, most typical way of translating the sentence into German standard language.
However, there are other possibilities.
In Austria it would be much more usual to say: "Was _ist _heute _auf _PRO7/ZDF/...?" - the use of "laufen" in this context sounds foreign and/or bookish.

Further the preposition not always is clearly "auf":


Piotr_WRF said:


> That's not so easy to answer as it might seem. You would say _in der ARD_ and _im ZDF_ but _auf PRO7_ and _auf SAT1_. (...)


This is the use in Germany.
In Austria however it would be: "Was _ist _heute _auf _PRO7/ZDF/...?": we don't really make a distinction between ARD, ZDF, PRO7 and all the others - it is indifferently "auf ZDF/PRO7.

But we say with our own TV station ORF "Was ist heute _im_ ORF?" - even though I've also heard already "auf ORF"; our private Austrian TV station ATV however usually is used as "auf ATV", "im ATV" sounds not completely incorrect but unusual to me.

So to not confuse learners of German I will give the advise that you're best off to begin with elroy's suggestion and (if you wish) work from there on to acquire the finer distinctions.


----------



## mgsth

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist (in meinem Sprachgebrauch), _kommen_ zu benutzen:

_Was kommt heute Abend auf Pro7?_
_Heute kommt "Star Wars" auf Pro7!_
_Morgen kommt _nichts gutes_/_nur Mist_ im Fernsehen!_


----------



## Encolpius

sokol said:


> However, there are other possibilities.
> In Austria it would be much more usual to say: "Was _ist _heute _auf _PRO7/ZDF/...?" - the use of "laufen" in this context sounds foreign and/or bookish.


 
Thank you all once again. 
I find *"Was ist heute auf PRO7?"* the most simple and closest to me.


----------



## mgsth

Encolpius said:


> I find *"Was ist heute auf PRO7?"* the most simple and closest to me.


However, it does *not* sound natural to me (living in Northern Germany).


----------



## sokol

mgsth said:


> However, it does *not* sound natural to me (living in Northern Germany).


That may well be and certainly is accepted  - I don't even think that this use were the most natural one in Southern Germany; I guess it probably is Austrian only.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ich finde, daß man "Was *gibt es* heute abend auf PRO7?" durchaus sagen kann. Für mich jedenfalls klingt das überhaupt nicht seltsam oder ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Kumpel

What preposition is used to talk about _TV-Kanäle_?

Z.B. _What's on *on channel 5*_?

Or, what I said the other night: _There wasn't even anything on *on Dave*_.
My attempt: _Sogar *auf Dave* kam nix_.

_Dave _is genuinely the name of a TV channel. Excellent marketing, wie es im Buch steht...

Moreover, I've seen both _Kanal _and _Fernsehsender _for TV channel. It makes sense that a program is a _Sendung_, and it _kommt_ from a _Fernsehsender_. What's the difference in usage?


Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## Piotr_WRF

There was a similar thread here almost two years ago.


*Thank you, threads merged (and link removed).**
*



> Moreover, I've seen both _Kanal _and _Fernsehsender _for TV channel. It makes sense that a program is a _Sendung_, and it _kommt_ from a _Fernsehsender_. What's the difference in usage?



_Fernsehsender_ or simply _Sender_ or even _Programm_ is more commonly used, I suppose. _Kanal_ is rather used in the domain of CB radio and similar.


----------



## Kumpel

Thank you, Piotr.
I must start remembering to search forums before I ask...

Lloyd


----------



## Kumpel

mgsth said:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist (in meinem Sprachgebrauch), _kommen_ zu benutzen:
> 
> _Was kommt heute Abend auf Pro7?_
> _Heute kommt "Star Wars" auf Pro7!_
> _Morgen kommt _nichts gutes_/_nur Mist_ im Fernsehen!_



So:
_laufen auf_ (not in Austria)
_in der ARD_ and _im ZDF laufen_ (Germany)
_sein auf_ (Austria only, not even Southern Germany)
_im ORF sein_ (Austia only, _auf ORF _would be acceptable though)

Where does _kommen_ fit into this?
Why is it only Germans and Austrians? Where are the Swiss opinions?

Encolpius's question (it was unanswered): _Was läuft heute im Kino?_
No, I don't want to know what's on at the cinema today, but if that sentence is grammatical. 


Lloyd


----------



## Frank78

Looks like almost all public TV stations take "im" and the private ones "auf".

in der ARD
im ZDF
im Dritten, im Bayerischen Rundfunk, im NDR, etc.
aber: auf 3sat, auf arte

auf RTL, auf SAT1, auf PRO 7, auf NTV, auf N24


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Sat.1 selbst besteht wohl auf "in Sat.1", zumindest kann ich mich dunkel an eine entsprechende Pressemitteilung erinnern. Sie selbst verwenden jedenfalls "in", z.B. auf ihrer Website.

Ergänzend noch, dass für das ARD-Fernsehen "im Ersten" wohl gängiger ist, zumal die das selbst so propagieren (www.daserste.de). Mit ARD ist meist die Gesamtheit gemeint, also inklusive aller "Dritten" Fernsehprogramme und den Radiosendern.


----------



## michamotor

Kumpel said:


> Encolpius's question (it was unanswered): _Was läuft heute im Kino?_
> No, I don't want to know what's on at the cinema today, but if that sentence is grammatical.
> 
> 
> Lloyd



korrekt

eine andere Möglichkeit (falls ich sie überlesen habe) ist: _Was gibt es heute im Kino?
_


----------



## Kumpel

me said:
			
		

> So:
> _laufen auf_ (not in Austria)
> _in der ARD_ and _im ZDF laufen_ (Germany)
> _sein auf_ (Austria only, not even Southern Germany)
> _im ORF sein_ (Austia only, _auf ORF _would be acceptable  though)
> 
> Where does _kommen_ fit into this?
> Why is it only Germans and Austrians? Where are the Swiss opinions?



I ask again, in the hope that someone acknowledges it.

For example, "_Ich seh' nicht so viel fern, aber wenn 'was Gutes *kommt*, schalt' ich doch gern ein._"

As I said earlier:


> It makes sense that a program is a _Sendung_, and it _kommt_  from a _Fernsehsender_.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Kumpel said:


> I ask again, in the hope that someone acknowledges it.
> 
> For example, "_Ich seh' nicht so viel fern, aber wenn 'was Gutes *kommt*, schalt' ich doch gern ein._"



Yes, that's also possible as said by mgsth here.


----------



## Kumpel

Piotr_WRF said:


> Yes, that's also possible as said by mgsth here.



Yes, but I was asking where it fits into the list below.
Where is it used (Germany, Austria, Switzerland)?

_laufen auf_ (not in Austria)
_in der ARD_ and _im ZDF laufen_ (Germany)
_sein auf_ (Austria only, not even Southern Germany)
_im ORF sein_ (Austia only, _auf ORF _would be acceptable   though)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I can only speak for the usage in Germany where _kommen_ is certainly possible.

Also, for me, _im Fernsehen kommen_ has some kind of a future aspect, I wouldn't say _Es kommt gerade XYZ im Fernsehen_, I would use _laufen_ instead.


----------



## Kumpel

Thanks.
Right, so I can add to the list.

_laufen auf_ (not in Austria)
_in der ARD_ and _im ZDF laufen_ (Germany)
_sein auf_ (Austria only, not even Southern Germany)
_im ORF sein_ (Austia only, _auf ORF _would be acceptable    though) 		
_kommen auf_ (at least Germany, future connotation)


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> In Austria however it would be: "Was _ist _heute _auf _PRO7/ZDF/...?": we don't really make a distinction between ARD, ZDF, PRO7 and all the others - it is indifferently "auf ZDF/PRO7.
> 
> But we say with our own TV station ORF "Was ist heute _im_ ORF?" - even though I've also heard already "auf ORF"; our private Austrian TV station ATV however usually is used as "auf ATV", "im ATV" sounds not completely incorrect but unusual to me.
> 
> So to not confuse learners of German I will give the advise that you're best off to begin with elroy's suggestion and (if you wish) work from there on to acquire the finer distinctions.


You say in both Germany and Austria "im Fernsehen" or "im Radio". Hence if the name of a Station ends in "Fernsehen" or "Radio" you would say "im" rather then "auf". If Austrians often say "auf ZDF" then might be because they are not aware what ZDF stands for; or at least they weren't when satellite TV started and you could receive ZDF all over then country.


----------



## Kumpel

berndf, you're living in Switzerland...

Have you noticed any tendencies of the Swiss on this matter?


----------

